# Another Krib Question...



## Bruiser13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, A couple days ago I bought a male krib to pair up with my female.. The male is really sketchy right now, and just hides all the time, until the females goes to spook him out of his hiding spot, then he just runs away. Just wondering roughly how long it takes for this behavior to stop and for them to become buddies/partners.. whatever.. haha..

Thanks!


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, my situation is a bit weird. My male chases the female around (usually female more aggresive) and they usually are 'partners' for about 3 days, scooping sand and not chasing eachother. And then out of the blue the sand shifting stops and the male chases the female violently (tail nipped badly). This has been going on for me for i would say 4 months and im thinking of returning the male and getting a new pair. So if you have similar things happening i would think about changing fish or providing dither fish (guppies etc) to encourage the male out. I know this hasnt really helped but thought i might tell my history. Interested in what other people say...


----------



## Bruiser13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey thanks for the tip!

My male was looking pretty rough tonight.. (the only time I see him is when I feed them.. and he struggles just to get a couple bites!) He's not beat up or hurt.. Just looks really stressed, and nervous.. So I decided to move him to a 10g that has 3 zebra danio's in it.. Give him a couple days to eat good, settle down, and hopefully gain some confidence!

I don't know if it will make any difference, because the female terrorizes my other fish too.. Not as badly as she does the male krib. But she definitely wants everyone else to know that she's the queen!


----------

